# North Carolina Grey water code?



## khanh (Sep 24, 2021)

we had a law pass in 2008 that allowed gray water in buckets Text is at end.

we also have gray grey water for toilet flushing. not sure what my charlotte, nc will allow.
I have emailed them and waiting back. I'm guessing toilet flushing only.
so here is my question what kind of dye and chlorine system can I put in a 120gal tank to meet code?

```
A third type of graywater reclamation system has been legal in N.C. since 2006. It is a current legal plumbing code in the 2008 International Code Council and International Plumbing Code book, volume 1, plumbing code. There are very strict guidelines to follow. Here are a few of them:

No less than a 50-gallon tank may be used.
No more than a 120-gallon tank may be used.
Vent, drain and waste must not be intermingled.
There must be a separate water supply line from the graywater supply line.
All graywater piping must be labeled as unsuitable for drinking.
Reclaimed graywater can only be used for water closet and urinal flushing.
Chlorine and green dye are required.
```



			H2499 [Ratified]
		



> *SECTION 14.(c)*  Notwithstanding G.S. 130A-335(a), untreated gray water may be used in periods of drought to hand water trees, shrubs, and inedible plants on single-family residential property under the following conditions:
> 
> (1)       Gray water shall be applied as soon as practicable. Untreated gray water should not be stored for later use.
> 
> ...


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2021)

Confirm this

Food dye

C 101.11




			http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_resources/2006NorthCarolina/plumbing/PDFs/Appendix%20C_Gray%20Water%20Recycling%20Systems.pdf
		



Appears chlorine is good. 101.6 or may not need to be treated 

See what the locals say


----------



## khanh (Sep 24, 2021)

I guess a toilet tank blue chlorine tablet would work. but honestly these grey water restrictions are crazy and look complicated. no wonder most people just wind up paying thousands more for thier water bill instead of fixing it so they recycle what they can.


----------



## cda (Sep 24, 2021)

Yep

I guess how do they know???

My mom has been doing dishes in a tub, and uses that water for watering. 

As long as you do not kill the fishes.


----------

